# Massy Harris info needed, brakes ????



## okenadie (Feb 20, 2013)

OK, One of my wife's cousins has an old Massy Harris tractor. It's a great tractor, and runs fine. But it doesn't stop to well. So him knowing I was into tractors he asked me for help. Now I haven't looked at how the brakes are. From what he tells me. It's a real job changing them. Can anyone here help me figure out the best way to do this. He makes it sound like you have to take half the tractor apart to do it.


----------



## JD100 (Feb 23, 2013)

Yup he is correct the brakes are in the axle shaft housing which is a pain but, I would try adjusting them first to see if they haven't backed off the threads there's a rod that runs from the pedals to the axle housing of the tractor try tightening the bolt that treads into a Y shaped linkage that connects a cast knee type looking object if there broken its simply to get the bolt replaced if the brakes are gone completely well it depends on if you have a free afternoon or not. Hope this helped if not I can send you pics we are currently putting new axles and seals in a Massey Harris 22 rear end.


----------



## okenadie (Feb 20, 2013)

Yes, please send me any pictures you can. If you need my email address here it is. [email protected] And thanks for all the help. I figured this would be the best place to go for info on this.


----------

